# Baby Pigeon



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi 

My cat jumped up at, and pulled down a pigeon as it was trying to fly. Luckily when the cat was yelled at he left the pigeon alone. One I was able to see more clearly I realized it was a baby (well i think it is ... it's not as big as the others and it looks fluffier). I have shut the cat in the bedroom, and although I can see no damage to the pigeon, after 45 minutes it has still not flown away. He can walk fine and has jumped up and down from a foot high wall, just seems that he can't fly. He flaps his wings but nothing happens. I'm thinking maybe he hasn't learned to fly yet. I can't get too close to him because he panics and runs away. Please could someone advise? I'm not sure how long I should leave him, or what to do if it gets dark and he's still there.

I'm in Killara, NSW, Australia btw. We have WIRES here, but I don't think they will come for a pigeon 

If anyone could advise I'd be so grateful. I feel so bad for the poor little thing


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Pigeon is still there in the same area of the yard. I tried to very slowly get closer for a better look if it does have an injury. The poor little thing panicked, flapped his wings and ran in to a space between the wall and the shed. 

Should I just leave him alone, so I don't stress him out? The last thing I want is to make the problem worse by him getting stuck somewhere! I'm going to keep the cat in the house for as long as he's there. Or will he get to cold if he's still there over night? It's about 8 - 10 degrees though the night here. 

If anyone could give me some advice I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess everyone else is on the other side of the world from me, and you're all fast asleep! Pigeon is still there  I totally don't know what to do. I just went to the super market and brought some wild bird seed and put it down in a few places, also a bowl of water. I'm hoping that he's old enough to eat some seed. I read that the parents regurgitate food for them, and how if your trying to feed them yourself you have to open their mouths and put warm peas in there. There's no way I can even try that  the poor little thing goes in to a huge flappy panic if I get any closer than about 3 feet. 

Feeling defeated and sad for the poor little guy (or girl)


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

It probably is a baby and would be better if you could catch him and bring him in. If the cat has caused a wound it would need antibiotics but someone else with more experience will hopefully respond soon. Could you maybe post a pic? warm defrosted peas are good for them if you have to force feed.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

I've just been out with the torch (it's dark now) and can't see him anywhere. I looked behind the shed and in the bushes. He may have gone further in than I could get to without risking stepping on him if he was in there. (the bushes get very thick the further back you go)

I'll keep checking for him until I go to bed. If I do see him, how is the best way to catch him? When I try and get close he goes in to a huge panic flapping his wings about and bouncing around bashing himself on what ever he gets close to.
I'm really scared that I'll hurt him because I know practically nothing about birds, especially how to hold them.

Thanks for replying


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Still can't see him outside. Maybe he did manage to fly away?


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hopefully he did but if he's still there in the morning you should catch him. The easiest way I always find is to just grab them but you can throw a towel over him or use a net if your afraid to hurt him.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Searched the whole yard this morning and he is no where to be seen. Hopefully he flew away home


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

He's back again. I've attached a pic. Hopefully it works as wasn't sure how to do it!


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

He's starting to be able to fly better now  he managed to flap from the ground up on to the washing line! The other pigeons are in a nest in the corner of our roof, hopefully he'll keep practicing and make his way back up there.

As he seems to be making progress by himself, should I intervene? Or maybe just keep putting seed and water out there for him?


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

If you are sure that apart from your cat the poor bird cant be preyed upon by any other predator you can let it recover on its own and fly back to its flock. It is a baby, so it is better if you can catch it, examine it for any injury(ies) and have it confined until it is hale and hearty.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm going to attempt to catch him  

Is anyone around that can explain to me step by step how I should do it. He's sat on the balcony, the other side of the fence and about 6 feet up from very near the pool. I'm scared I'll startle him and he'll try and fly and end up in the pool!

I have a mouse cage, would that be okay to put him in? What should I put at the bottom of it, something like towels?

I'm so scared I'm going to like damage his wing, or his leg when I try and catch him. Sorry for so many questions, I'm rubbish at anything like this and super scared too!


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

I caught him and now have him in a dark quiet room in the mouse cage (there are no mice in there!) with a towel covering the cage. What now though? I'm thinking to leave him alone for an hour to get over the panic of being caught, and then put some water in there with him.

From his picture does he look old enough to be able to drink water by himself? Also what about food? 

It's almost midnight here, so any help with how to keep him over night would be appreciated greatly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*A dog carrier or cat carrier or cage that is large enough for the bird to move about freely will do. You can line it with paper towels.

Please check the bird carefully for any injuries, as dog caught birds need antibiotics.

You can give the bird access to sunlight in a warm area away from drafts of air, he won't move around much or do anything in the dark. 

If the bird is still peeping and not flying then it is possible he is still being fed by parent birds that are nearby. Have you seen them?

You should offer a small bowl of water and small spill proof bowl with wild bird seed and see if he/she responds.

here is a link on how to care, feed and how to feed a young or baby pigeon. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm



*


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Just put some water and wild bird feed in the cage with him. Does he look like he's old enough to be able to eat seed? or should I be doing the warm pee force feed thing? I sooooooo hope he can eat seed!

I feel really out of my depth, and am really scared of accidentally hurting him. Is their anyone here in or around Sydney who would be able to do a better job of caring for the poor little guy?


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

You did well. Make sure he stays warm. If its too cold you can provide him(or her?) a heating pad if you have one or house the mouse cage in a warm environment. It would be better if you could give it a bigger box or something, a mouse cage would be way too small. If its already midnight you needn't bother with water/food but you should give it food/fresh water in the morning. Pigeon feed is basically a mix of different seeds, legumes etc. Some of them are wheat, milo(maize), millets, peas etc. You can provide it with whatever you have and which it eats as it doesn't make sense to buy any feed. A bird this size would normally eat/drink on its own but if it doesn't you will have to force feed it.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Skyeking

There are lots of pigeons around and have a nest at the side of our house. I'd been keeping an eye on the baby for the last couple of days and there have been adult pigeons around (there always are though, quite often I see them drinking at the pool). The baby seemed a lot quieter tonight and didn't run off when I got close to him, maybe he was tired? It's late at night here.

He has a little pink mark on his chest but I'm not sure if that's an injury or just something else. I haven't taken a good look yet because I thought it might be better if he settled quietly for a while after being caught. 

It's now after midnight and I'm scared to go to bed! Is there something crucial that I should do? 

Now I feel I don't know if I did the right thing in bringing him in. I just read that fletchlings often get a bit stranded but the parents know where they are and keep feeding them till they get the hang of flying.

Maybe I should check him out for any inuries first thing in the morning and if he seems fine, let him out again to keep practicing flying and then just keep bringing him in at night? Arg I really don't know. 

Also if he is at all injured, how do I get antibiotics? I always thought they had to be prescribed by a doctor or vet.

Anyway thanks so much for your help


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Ananth_Tvli 

Tomorrow I will find something bigger for him. What size box would be ideal?

Thanks heaps


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

The bigger the better. As it's gonna be a very temporary shelter in your case you can give it something like 2 feet x 2 feet x 2 feet. It has to be a warm place for it to stay.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Baby has done 2 poops so I'm guessing he'd still been feeding while in the yard. Should I put him back out there? Either that or he ate some of the seed I put in the cage for him and pooped.

Confused what to do


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Also again there are a lot of adult pigeons out there. Maybe that includes his parents and they are looking for him


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Pic of the baby today


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmmm maybe the pic will work this time!
Also his poop is green, is that normal and does it tell me anything useful.
Thanks guys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to keep a very close eye on the baby observe and watch it SO you KNOW if it has eaten or not. You need to follow the link and feed/hydrate if it is hungry, it is crucial for it to survive. If parent birds are outside and it is safe for the youngster to go out, let the baby go to its parents, but you have to stay nearby and watch, and make sure they feed it. If the parents do not come back then make sure to bring baby back inside and go to that link and learn how and what to feed it.*


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for your reply 

I've just sat with him all evening and he didn't eat any seed or drink any water. I put a tea spoon full of water to his beak and kept tipping the end of his beak in to it. He drank a little water, but not to much (well to me it wasn't much, I don't know how much pigeons drink) I've done it quite a few times over the evening and he hasn't taken any more. I managed to get 8 small peas in his beak by holding the sides of it and just popping it in there when he opened his mouth. How do I tell how many peas to give him?

Also room temperature. The room feels a little hot but the heater is all ready on low. Should I turn it off? It's after midnight so I can't keep monitoring it. I'm leaning towards thinking it's better for him to be on the warm side, rather than the cold side - would you agree?

Sorry for all the questions! Thanks heaps


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what link you mean


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skyeking said:


> *A dog carrier or cat carrier or cage that is large enough for the bird to move about freely will do. You can line it with paper towels.
> 
> Please check the bird carefully for any injuries, as dog caught birds need antibiotics.
> 
> ...





LoveMyDog said:


> *^ ^ **I'm not sure what link you mean


** Link is above. It has all the information on how to feed, what to feed, and preparing food.*


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

You can give it 40 peas - once in the morning and again in the evening. Frozen peas must be thawed in hot water. Don't feed hot peas but when they are warm. You will have to force feed him. My guess is that he should be able to fly well in a week's time unless he has some injury or illness. Have him in a warm room rather than a cold one. Give him access to loads of sunshine during the day.


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been giving him peas at intervals because I can't get him to eat 20 at one sitting, he just gets to upset. He had eight last night, eight this morning, 5 at lunch time, and he'd only have three when I just fed him now. He also has seed down.

He poops quite a few times a day, is this a sign that he is getting enough food? I can't tell how much of the seed he eats because he knocks it every where and it's hard to tell if he's eaten any. I sat was him for around 2 hours yesterday and didn't see him eat any, but I can't be with him all the time. I have three children, a puppy and work. I've tried the whole feeling his crop thing but I'm not really sure if it's full, not full enough .... Would there be any signs shown if he were hungry?

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*
If the bird is pooping alot of solids then the bird may be getting enough. Youngsters that are full size will only eat about a tablespoon of seed at each meal, and they would eat 4 meals a day.

Here is and example of pictures of the crop when it is expanded, but these are younger babies that require more food so there crops will be filled like a beanbag. However, this gives you an idea of where the crop is located. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/howmuchtofeed.htm

Thank you for taking time for this youngster, when you have your very own youngsters (and a busy life) to care for.*


----------



## LoveMyDog (Aug 6, 2014)

Baby is now eating bird seed  I was just giving him the peas (he ate 2) and then started pecking at and eating the bird seed! Is there any need to keep force feeding him with peas, or will the seed be okay? Is there anything else that I should put down for him?

Also I'm a bit worried that if he now only eats dry food, if he's getting enough water. He has a bowl of water with him and every time I feed him I give him cooled boiled water on a spoon. He drinks a little but not a lot, just a few licks. It's hard to tell how much of the water he drinks because lots of it is soaked in to the paper towel. Would it be okay to cut up a few little pieces of apple for him?

Thanks for all your help. I don't think we'd have got this far without you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If he is actually eating and swallowing seeds at a quick pace then there is no need to supplement. Offer him a small spill proof bowl of drinking water, he should be drinking on his own. Pigeons usually drink right after they eat.

You can put a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his small water dish, that should help this youngster with generating good gut bacteria.*


----------



## silverdx (Jul 29, 2014)

Its so nice to see how much you care. You have most likely saved that little birds life. When I first started reading your posts you really did remind me of how I was when I first came into contact with a Pigeon in need. A hundred questions all at once... LOL.
This site also helped me but I was lucky enough to get the help from a really nice lady from a local sanctuary. She was an Angel and still is. Ive gone from Zero to Two rescued pigeons in about 4 weeks. Not planned and definitely not expected. I still dont know much but am learning. I just wanted to say you are a lovely caring person who dont have to care but does anyway.


----------

